# zugriff auf rechner hinter softwarerouter



## methodus (29. März 2003)

tach!

folgendes problem:
ich habe mir einen softwarerouter mit linux zusammengebügelt 
(SuSE 7.1) auf dem außerdem noch nen webserver und ftp-server arbeiten. jetzt möchte ich aber auch übers internet auf meine workstation zugreifen auf dem auch ein ftp-server läuft.

*wie kann ich das realisieren, dass ich auf den zweiten rechner zugreifen kann  O H N E  portmapping?* 

ich nutze zur zeit dyndns mit statischer ip und habe bereits des öfteren gelesen, das es möglich ist bei http://www.dyndns.org sub-subdomains marke xyz.bla.dyndns.org zu vergeben. 

*kann man das irgendwie so einrichten, dass der zweitrechner über die addresse zweitrechner.bla.dyndns.org erreichbar ist?* 

danke jetzt schonmal

MfG


----------



## alexorg (5. April 2003)

such mal im forum nach portforwarding da müssteste eigentlich etwas finden.....

oder falls hier nicht dann google mal n bissel nach den begriffen "linux + portforwarding"   

mfg,

alex

//edit:

uuppps falsch gelesen... ohne portmapping wird das wohl nix!!!


----------



## Peter Bönnen (7. April 2003)

Hmm, was du da willst ist nunmal eine Weiterleitung des Anfrageports an den Zielrechner. Anfragen werden immer direkt an IP's gestellt, und es wird direkt im TCP/IP Protokoll keine Unterscheidung nach Hosts vorgenommen. Dies ist nur bedingt bei TCP/IP Protokollen möglich, die den Hostnamen in Form einer URL gleich mit übertragen. Bei FTP ist dies nicht der Fall. Da wirst du keine Chance haben, softwareseitig nach Hosts zu unterscheiden, da in keinem Layer dieser Host übertragen wird. Also entweder dein Router reagiert von außen auf Port 21 oder er leitet den Port auf den Rechner dahinter weiter.

Was du natürlich machen kannst, ist für einen der beiden Server einen anderen Port zu wählen, und den entsprechenden dann auf den Zweitrechner weiterzuleiten. Wenn dir denn ein Forward nicht absolut zuwider ist. Ansonsten viel Glück bei der weiteren Suche. 

Sollte ich hier irgendwo Mist geschrieben haben, dann möge man mich belehren.

so long, Fluke


----------



## methodus (7. April 2003)

nein, du hast vollkommen recht, ich habe mir nochmal den header von IPv4 angesehen und schon aus rein protokollischer seite ist das gar nicht möglich eine unterscheidung der einzelnen rechner vorzunehmen. ich habe eine neue variante rausgefunden ebenfalls mit dyndns.org

und zwar hab ich dort eine addresse mit WebHop (Weiterleitung) mit einer zieladdresse dieser form: http://xy.dyndns.org:81
der port 81 wird direkt auf die WS umgeleitet, als addresse und titel ist aber nur die webhop-addresse sichtbar, mein ziel somit erreicht


----------

